# 300 mA parasitic draw



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Digital clock in the stereo system.

Been there seen that.


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

For vehicles of your era, 25ma is often considered typical. At 300ma, you should chase it.

Newer vehicles, especially in with luxury equipment/trim levels, can be around 85ma.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I am pretty sure a reading of 0.30 amps on a 10 amp scale is 300 mA not 30mA. Someone please correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bigplanz said:


> I am pretty sure a reading of 0.30 amps on a 10 amp scale is 300 mA not 30mA. Someone please correct me if I am mistaken.


Couldn't tell where your meter leads were plugged into meter, but from display, I get 300 mA.

Were all doors closed and key out of ignition?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Another thought: Many higher end vehicles have a light under the hood that activates when it is raised, to illuminate it if needed after dark.

Might your navigator have a hood light, and it was drawing the power?

On my explorer there is a little RED light on the dash that blinks all night long when it is locked, to tell anyone that the security system is armed , so don't mess with me.

This might be on your Navigator also.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Black lead was connected to COM, red lead to "10A" connector. The key was off, the doors shut and the hood light bulb pulled out of the socket.

300mA is a pretty stiff draw. I am surprised that it hasn't drained the battery more. I drive the car everyday, so that may have something to do with it.

One thing I have noticed is that the alternator charging voltages have been higher that previously. I routinely get between 14 and 14.5V charging at idle readings with the new battery. With the old battery, I would get 13.5 to 14V readings at idle. The heavy deposits on the battery terminals are pretty indicative that it was also venting hydrogen.


----------



## fase4 (Jan 4, 2018)

IMHO I would toss it out that meter! 300mA should be 300mA no matter what's scale is selected. So if it reads .30A then the meter reads 300mA (that's correct), and when you switch to 200mA scale the current draw may be still 300mA! The meter, in this case, should read overrange because it can sense only up to 200mA. Same still applies in the 20mA scale; where the meter reads 3mA in the 200mA scale and then reads .3mA or 300uA in the 20mA scale. This is imposible...

So get another meter and do the test again and then we'll see the results. Cheers!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

That was the result operator error. There is one jack for 10 amp DC, and another jack mAmp settings. I changed the scale to mAmps but did't move the test lead. Oops!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Tested the fuses in the junction box. Hardest part was getting the box cover off.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

key needs to be out of ignition cylinder


----------

